# engine misfire



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

My girlfriend took her car to pepboys cuz her CEL was on. She paid to get a whole evaluation done. One thing says it's misfiring cylinder 1. Water condensation filling at sparkplug holes. 

My question is what causes the misfiring and how do I fix it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what year? engine? did they pull any codes?


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> what year? engine? did they pull any codes?


They pulled the code for the temperature sensor. But my main concern was the misfiring. Its a 06 1.8


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you pulled the coils? might have a bad seal in the valve cover allowing oil to get to the spark plug, might even pull the plugs to check the condition etc. I was thinking maybe a cam sensor too...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was thinking you might have a head gskt issue..... any white smoke? losing coolant? might check your plugs to see what color they are


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

If the engine was misfiring wouldn't the CEL throw a seperate code for that


----------

